# Six cars and counting......



## catnip (Jan 28, 2010)

I already posted my situation on another forum, but I'd really like to know from a man's perspective. My husband of 8 years purchased about 6 cars behind my back. No not all at once but once a year. I've asked him on numerous occasions to please discuss it with me first but he never does. He says my refusal to compromise with him makes him not want to discuss it with me. So when I know that he bought a car is when he's usually pulling in the driveway with it. I've tried compromising with him. I've told him if he really needs a car then to buy a used one (less expensive) but no, he needs a NEW car each time. 
He doesn't see that he's done anything wrong. Going behind my back and never including me in any decision making. He thinks that he's done nothing wrong and has never apologized for it. 
He seems to think that his friends (if they knew) would think he did nothing wrong. 
Am I overreacting? From a man's point of view, is it just me, or is this really just wrong.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

he doesn't respect you, i understand if he didn't once and didn't tell u but six times thats just disrespect. Dont go popping out a bunch of kids and making things wrost


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Need more information.

*Not any more. Read your other post.


----------

